# Greeting from Taiwan



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 24, 2007)

Dear All,

New in the mantids worlds, sure like to explore more, and currently forcus on all kinds of flower mantids.

Before that chameleon is my favor. However, due to space limitation of my houes, I switch to mantis.

Taiwan has 17 known native mantis species, and only one or two common to the general publics. Wish later I have opportunity to post some of these to share.

Again, if you have any kind of flower mantis ooth available, please don't hesitate to inform me for possible trade. I once live in the state of South Dakota for 4 years as graduate student, so any one care to communicate with me through voice also welcome if later found to be more convenient.

Thank in advance

Luke


----------



## Ian (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Luke!

I would be very intetested to see some photos of any specimens you might find in your area.

See you around.


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome Luke, what brought you to Taiwan?


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome Fisherman from Brazil, That must be nice to know that you have so many species to gaze upon, only 2 to 3 kinds here. So jealous! :lol:


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 26, 2007)

Taiwan is my birthplace; I just come back here after finishing my schooling. May not be of interest to you, just for information, I am yellow in color, Taiwanese as my identification.

Will post some of our native species to share. Thank you again for all hospitality you gentlemen.


----------



## stevesm (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome, have fun in the forum


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh i get it. I would love to see species native by you!


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------

